# Sea Lions Abandon Pier 39 in San Francisco



## Mary W (Dec 29, 2009)

The sea lions who have made their home on Pier 39 in San Francisco have left! Officials are not sure why they left or where they have gone. 

Wired Science article

KPIX News Story


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, isn't that something.  After 20 years they all decide to pack up and move, with no forwarding address.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 29, 2009)

If it's permanent, that sucks!  I used to love going down to Pier 39 and checking them out.


----------



## Bob B (Dec 29, 2009)

That was my very favorite spot to just sit and chill, watching the sea lions.  I hope they come back.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 29, 2009)

*Do they know something we don't?*



Mary W said:


> The sea lions who have made their home on Pier 39 in San Francisco have left! Officials are not sure why they left or where they have gone.
> 
> Wired Science article
> 
> KPIX News Story



Hopefully there isn't an earthquake brewing -- animals have that special instinct.  I was born and raised in SF and have been through a few of their earthquakes


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 29, 2009)

*It's really simple*



Cathyb said:


> Hopefully there isn't an earthquake brewing -- animals have that special instinct.  I was born and raised in SF and have been through a few of their earthquakes



No, don't worry.  They are simply taking e.brams sage advice and bailing out.  They were very tired of fee increases I heard. Fishflation has been far lower than the recent demands.  

And really, who has the heart to foreclose on this guy? 





-- hotlinked --​


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you're right. They realized that the equity had gone down 50% and they were now upside down on the pier loan, so they walked and took the stratigic foreclosure.


----------



## wilma (Dec 29, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I think you're right. They realized that the equity had gone down 50% and they were now upside down on the pier loan, so they *walked* and took the stratigic foreclosure.



I guess because they were underwater on their loan, they swam!


----------



## rwpeterson (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe their RTU was only 20 years...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

In case you don't know - the seal lions took over the docks at Pier 39 immediately after the big Loma Prieta earthquake (the World Series earthquake) so it does make you wonder what they are up to!


----------



## Dori (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so glad we had the opportunity to see them when we visited SF in April.  We had dinner at a restaurant that overlooked their docks.  It was fun eating our dinner and looking out the window at their antics.

Dori


----------



## vacationdoc (Dec 29, 2009)

*There are a few sea lions left at pier 39*

I saw 4 there yesterday.  Some report seeing up to 10 today.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 29, 2009)

They were cute but I certainly would not missed the smell


----------



## ricoba (Dec 29, 2009)

Hoc said:


> If it's permanent, that sucks!  I used to love going down to Pier 39 and checking them out.



Hoc,

It's good to see you posting again.  I was wondering about you and a couple of other TUG regulars that I haven't seen in awhile.  Welcome back.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sealed?*



wilma said:


> I guess because they were underwater on their loan, they swam!



Hopefully they sealed their contract :hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 7, 2010)

Apparently they went to Oregon  - must have been too taxing for them in California.   

Sea lions showing up in Oregon


----------



## Bee (Jan 7, 2010)

*Interesting Theory!*

We did have a small earthquake today, in the Bay Area.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 7, 2010)

Bee said:


> We did have a small earthquake today, in the Bay Area.



That must be why the sea lions left  
BTW, I felt it at work in Sunnyvale...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually, the are small earthquakes all over California, every day!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 8, 2010)

Was on a conference call with my manager who is in the Cupertino office and a 4.7? quake came on when she was talking. She said they had one last night, too.   I forgot to tell her about the sea lions story I saw here--oh well, no need to worry her further, but makes ya wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 9, 2010)

Although earthquake is a daily occurrence here, we rarely actually feel it. 
BTW, we just had another 3.7 one this morning and we felt it again. Yesterday's was a 4.2. Happened in the same vicinity.


----------



## Bee (Jan 9, 2010)

Your right Denise, however this one made my closet doors rattle.


----------

